# Chicken Chit to Chicken Soup Aluminum Boat Project



## weimedog (Aug 28, 2019)

OK....rushed the purchase of this boat as I wanted one to take on a short vacation to North Carolina. And was planning to leave it there.... Digging through the "facebook" marketplace found what looked like a "cheap" option. Was looking for a high sided 14 or 16ft aluminum boat. LOTS of things like Starcraft's and older ones with a low freeboard...not many high sided ones. SO when this turned up the price was..low and is was only an hour away so I rushed to get it as I had to be driving the next day. Unfortunately the two "sins" of boat purchase were simultaneously done. Not looking over ALL the boat, seeing the signs but wanting to make things work AND not seeing the motor run.

Got home....motor didn't pump water. BUT ran....and to those who are familiar with that era of Mercuries know that's a sign of more ominous things at times. AND the transom was....rotted completely. BUT there is MORE! There was a rip in the bottom of this boat. Needless to say I spent 600 bucks or junk. SO what to do? The following two video's are the last week of my life:

Started Like This...all happy and hopeful


Ended Like This..


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 29, 2019)

“there is nothing-absolutely nothing-half so much worth doing as simply messing around in boats” Kenneth Grahame, *The wind in the Willows.*



This does not apply to aluminum boats. There are much better materials to build boats out of. Good job though. You need to move out to the coast and open a boat repair shop. You could make a fortune around here.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 29, 2019)

weimedog said:


> OK....rushed the purchase of this boat as I wanted one to take on a short vacation to North Carolina. And was planning to leave it there.... Digging through the "facebook" marketplace found what looked like a "cheap" option. Was looking for a high sided 14 or 16ft aluminum boat. LOTS of things like Starcraft's and older ones with a low freeboard...not many high sided ones. SO when this turned up the price was..low and is was only an hour away so I rushed to get it as I had to be driving the next day. Unfortunately the two "sins" of boat purchase were simultaneously done. Not looking over ALL the boat, seeing the signs but wanting to make things work AND not seeing the motor run.
> 
> Got home....motor didn't pump water. BUT ran....and to those who are familiar with that era of Mercuries know that's a sign of more ominous things at times. AND the transom was....rotted completely. BUT there is MORE! There was a rip in the bottom of this boat. Needless to say I spent 600 bucks or junk. SO what to do? The following two video's are the last week of my life:
> 
> ...




Is there wood on the outside of the transom?

I've not seen an aluminum boat with an outboard without it.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 29, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Is there wood on the outside of the transom?
> 
> I've not seen an aluminum boat with an outboard without it.


Nope. Didn't have any out side. Had these little "rings" with plastic pads for the outboard hang on to. Need to have something to keep it from "sliding" up as the power unit pushes the boat on plane


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 29, 2019)

Be careful. Power unit might pull out the transom.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 29, 2019)

weimedog said:


> Nope. Didn't have any out side. Had these little "rings" with plastic pads for the outboard hang on to. Need to have something to keep it from "sliding" up as the power unit pushes the boat on plane



Outboard motors usually have 'dogs' that sink into the wood to hold the motor in place on the outside of the transom.

That 15 of yours should be a good motor.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 29, 2019)

This thread reminds me of one of my favorite Red Green clips.



Spiders!



http://www.bitoffun.com/video_vault/red-green-airstream.htm


----------



## weimedog (Aug 29, 2019)

Those old Evinrude/Johnsons are like the "Homelite's" of the outboard world for me. So simple and certainly passed the test of time. That 15hp had sat for literally years before I bought it then had to sit another 3 years before I had it "fill in" for the Merc. Have a video in process where I bust apart a seized late fifties era 18hp Johnson. Sold stuff. It's going on yet ANOTHER Aluminum boat upstate when I'm done. Not certain what the future is for that 15hp, bought it for a back up and it obviously performed that role quite well.

I did look at all three of my aluminum boats ( yes three ) Wood is "exposed" on the inside on two, those rings to capture the clamp ( Which is way more secure than "impressions" into the wood like the one with a Merc 20hp )on this one but none have wood outside to the rear....and my Checkmate? Its bolted onto the jack plate which is bolted onto the transom. My Searay? Inboard. And the Chrysler conquer has the 105x bolted to it as well. I do see a fair amount of those boats with a little wooden pad but none of mine do. On this CS 2 CS boat, its going to end up with a 25hp something bolted on. Have a line on both a 25hp Merc and a 25hp Evinrude, Both builders. First one to go positive will be the one.  I think the point is this stuff like chain saws isn't rocket science.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

I have an old aluminum john boat that my dad bought back in the mid 70's that needs some work. The transom has rotted out but the hull is still solid. My nephew wants to restore it but he hasn't made a move to do so yet. It's only a 12 footer so it's kinda small for two people to cast fish out of because you have to watch and not hook your buddy when casting.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 30, 2019)

sb47 said:


> I have an old aluminum john boat that my dad bought back in the mid 70's that needs some work. The transom has rotted out but the hull is still solid. My nephew wants to restore it but he hasn't made a move to do so yet. It's only a 12 footer so it's kinda small for two people to cast fish out of because you have to watch and not hook your buddy when casting.


Sounds like a project for you  Sometimes having a smaller boat is an advantage.....you have a reason to go by yourself...


----------

